

Ask HN: Simple blog system with Angularjs - kdlmm

Few months ago I made a blog application with Angularjs, nodejs and MongoDB. The purpose of this app was just learning angular at this time. But now, I would love to get feedback on what I am doing wrong in order to improve my Angular skill. So any remarks regarding the code, architecture, angular&#x27;s way of doing things, etc... are valuable for me! Thanks a lot<p>Here is the github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kdelemme&#x2F;blogjs<p>Here is the demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;projects.kdelemme.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;app&#x2F;<p>Administration: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;projects.kdelemme.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;app&#x2F;#&#x2F;admin&#x2F;<p>With demo&#x2F;demo
======
kdlmm
Clickable Github:
[https://github.com/kdelemme/blogjs](https://github.com/kdelemme/blogjs)

Clickable Demo:
[http://projects.kdelemme.com/blog/app/](http://projects.kdelemme.com/blog/app/)

Clickable admin demo:
[http://projects.kdelemme.com/blog/app/#/admin](http://projects.kdelemme.com/blog/app/#/admin)
with demo/demo

------
NicoJuicy
107 stars, impressive.

What did you do to market this?

~~~
kdlmm
Thanks. I did not do much. Juste wrote a blog about the authentication
mechanism I used and shared it on twitter/g+ communities

